# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  رقم مجاني للافتاء بمكه

## ابتســــــم

السلام عليكم
[SIZE=6]اخواتي الي عندها اي سؤال او استفسار بامور الدين هدا رقم مجاني عندنا بمكه يجيبوا كل الشيوخ الكبار والمعروفين واهل العلم من داخل السعوديه المهم الي حابه تتصل تستفسر دا هو الرقم
8002451000
وترا حتى لو اتصلتي من الموبايل ما ياخدوا شي يعني ما ينسحب من رصيدك وهدا عن تجربه العام دقيت وسالت وما انسحب شي
وما شاء الله يردوا بسرعه لانوا مو شيخ واحد كدا شيخ موجود ويرد والخدمه 24ساعه في اليوم
ترا انا دقيت من داخل السعووديه يعني ما ادري خارج السعوديه مجاني او لا..اهم شي بالموضوع انهم شيوخ ثقه..
ولازم اي احد يحج ياخد الرقم ممكن يحتاجوا في حاجه او مساله ولو لم تكن متعلقه بالحج..
وآسفه على الاطاله..


اخواتي لاتنسوني بدعوه بظهر الغيب

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## ابتســــــم

اتمنى ان يتثبت الموضوع للاهميه لحجاتنا

----------

